# new to woodworking, wanting easy dresser plans



## woodrooster (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, confession time I a homeowner who has developed an interest in woodworking through my handyman activities. I've collected some tools, i've got a table saw, circular saw, drills, plate joiner, bosch router set without any bits, a plane, randam orbit sander and a 12'' dual compound saw, and a stacked dado.

I'm wanting to build two dressers for my kids there 8 and 11. It must be easy as it will be my first furniture project. I've never done any fancy joinery nor do I have a teacher. Something out of plywood would be great.I dont care if its paint grade i'm replacing crappy walmart partical board junk.

any ideas, they have small rooms so the tall narrow dressers would be appropriate.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

do a search for dresser plans ,
in the window ,
upper right .
good luck !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I second what David said.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Be patient with yourself and remember anything you build will be better than the Walmart stuff.

Basically dressers are just a bunch of boxes (the drawers) inside a bigger box (the case). Find yourself some plans, buy some plywood (and you may want a dadoe blade set) and glue and have some fun. Take time to set up your measurements carefully but pay attention to your actual wood as plans have mistakes or you may measure a bit differently than the plans so your project will differ from the plans. That is okay as long is everything still is square and the small boxes fit inside the big box. I am just finishing my first 'big' project, bathroom vanities and have learned a lot…patience being the biggest lesson!

Make some sawdust and have fun!


----------



## akfurn (Aug 15, 2009)

Starting with a fairly ambitious first project. It will teach you and test you, for sure. Good job. You can certainly search in the upper corner, and also search http://www.finewoodworking.com for plans and ideas.

A little advice; start collecting some hand tools to go along with your power tool collection. You'll gain greater freedom of skill and design with a smaller amount of tools.


----------

